# sneuvelen



## Mrs. Michael Finnegan

hoi. Ik heb een vraagje over de betekenis van het woord "sneuvelen" volgens Van Dale betekent het, "omkomen op het slagveld" maar ik denk dat er misschien ook een andere betekenis is, een zeg maar "straatbetekenis". Ik heb het vaak in liedjes van yellow claw en Mr. Polska gehoord. 

"Sneuvel in een bunker of pupille op een huisfeest, slapen sla we over omdat jochie toch geen huis heeft"
"Gooi wat in mijn beker, sneuvel met de nation"
"Ik sneuvel als een hoertje want ik wil dat en ik kan dat"

Ik heb ook een keer "sneuvelaars" gehoord, wat lijkt me eigelijk helemaal geen woord te zijn. 

bedankt alvast


----------



## Peterdg

Ik kan er echt geen touw aan knopen (= ik begrijp er niets van).

"Sneuvelen" betekent letterlijk gewoon wat Van Dale zegt. Het wordt echter ook in figuurlijke betekenis gebruikt: bv. een poging kan sneuvelen.


----------



## Timidinho

Het zegt mij ook niks. Al lijkt het een mogelijk eufemisme voor 'snuiven' te zijn.


----------



## YellowOnline

Ik heb die tekst eens opgezocht van dat... lied... en blijkbaar is het straattaal in Nederland. Als Belg ben ik helemaal niet op de hoogte van die mengelmoes van Nederlands, Surinaams, Marokkaans en Turks. Laat het in ieder geval duidelijk zijn dat "oh baby ik sneuvel veels te hard" geen Standaardnederlands is. Ik heb mijn licht bij wat Nederlandse jongeren opgestoken en daar is momenteel ook nog geen overeenstemming wat het hier zou betekenen. De twee hypothese zijn 1) (coke) snuiven, zoals ook Timidinho opperde; en 2) neuken. Als ik uitsluitsel krijg pas ik deze post wel aan. blijkbaar betekent het "neuken" in de context van dit lied. 

Hier in De Volkskrant een heel artikel over de rapper in kwestie trouwens en hier Theo Maassen, een stand-up comedian, die over "sneuvelen" grapjes maakt.

----------------

De integrale reactie:



> *MicGlou schreef op vrijdag 16 januari 2015 @ 18:41:*
> sneuvelen = neuken/seks... niet snuiven  Het is een woordspel... het nummer het 'soldaatje'... soldaatjes sneuvelen
> 
> Maar dit is niet de doorlopende tekst toch? Dit zijn zinnen uit een tekst...
> 
> Als ik mij niet vergis moet de tekst eigenlijk zo zijn:
> 
> Sjemma sneuvelaars!
> oh baby ik sneuvel veels te hard
> Chop haar in elkaar... pouw pouw, zweet vissie sneuvel in een bunker of p-pillas op een huisfeest
> 
> Maar... het is Mr. Polska, die gebruikt allerlei vage woorden waar soms geen touw aan vast te knopen is voor een 'buitenstaander' - dat is de creatieve vrijheid die rappers zichzelf geven


----------



## Timidinho

Ah. (Y)

Het verbaast mij dat hij hier al sinds zijn derde woonde met een Nederlandse stiefvader, want hij spreekt alsof hij hier op late leeftijd de taal heeft leren spreken. Apart.


----------



## eno2

Sneuvelen is er aan gaan (overdrachtelijk). Een van mijn lievelingswoorden. Ik heb zo bijvoorbeeld een paar lievelingsplaatsjes waar ik graag wil sneuvelen.


----------



## Mrs. Michael Finnegan

bedankt iedereen. Ik heb het ook moeilijk met Amerikaanse straattaal, en Engels is mijn moedertaal. Ik was nieuwsgierig en dacht misschien weet iemand hier het, maar helaas. Maar ja, gelukkig weet ik nu dat het niet aan mijn taalkennis ligt.


----------



## ThomasK

"Eraan gaan": sterven dan? Tja, dan lijkt het mij vooral metaforisch doordat het uit de gewone context wordt gehaald. 

Maar een 'sneuvelnota' vind ik ook mooi: een nota waarin een aantal woorden, ideeën, enz., zullen 'sneuvelen' bij het overleg...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> "Eraan gaan": sterven dan? Tja, dan lijkt het mij vooral metaforisch doordat het uit de gewone context wordt gehaald.
> 
> .


Tuurlijk. Op een verjaardagsfeestje kunnen ettelijke flessen wijn sneuvelen. Dat is niet sterven maar wel eraan gaan.


----------

